# 90 Gallon Planted Tank Build



## Brian757

*THE STORY*​I bought a Dean Aquarium tank, labeled that it was built in November 30, 1987. Disaster had struck and my tank cracked, leaving me with a tank emptying into my room. I quickly had a family member go out a buy me a new 90Gal Deep Blue Aquarium. They have been housed there ever since. No fish nor did my turtle perish from the disaster.
--
I am currently running an API NEXX Filter with the extension. (Intended for 120GAL)
I am using a 120GAL Marineland Pump, a Fluval E300 Heater, Marineland Circulation Pump, etc.

*MY TANK HOUSES*:
1 - Adult 5" Mauremys Japonica "*Japanese Pond Turtle*"
1 - Ancistrus Temminckii *"Bristlenose Pleco"*
1 - Geophagus Brasiliensis "*Pearl Cichlid*"
2 - Mikrogeophagus Altispinosus "*Bolivian Rams*"
4 - Moenkhausia Pittieri "*Diamond Tetras*"
3 - Puntius Denisonii "*Denison Barbs*"
6 - Puntius Tetrazona "*Tiger Barbs*"
2 - Crossocheilus Siamensis "*False Flying Foxes*"
______________________________________________
20 Fish + 1 Turtle = 90 Gallon Planted Turtle Tank

Current Shot:


----------



## Brian757

*WARNING:* This build is going to be PIC HEAVY. Just a forewarning.

Here is my 90 Gallon in my room with my 40 still in commission.









My cat of course becomes inquisitive!

















Here is the tank once all of my other tank is converted.









After all of the ADDITIONAL FISH & WISTERIA were purchased.









Here is a close up of my Geophagus Brasiliensis Cichlids waiting to join the tank!









And their in!


----------



## Brian757

Here are a few updates:

1) I currently changed out my lighting fixtures.
2) Pulled out one of my Geophagus Cichlids due to nonstop aggression.
3) Of course, the tank has been rearranged numerously.

Heres a product shot:









Here's some pictures! Hope you enjoy!

BEFORE PICTURES OF MY FIXTURES:

















AFTER:

















I can even lift the fixture up to maintenance it! I love this thing!


----------



## Brian757

I only had 1 of my API Nexx Filters on my system so I of course had to go out and get the extension. Now I have 4 canisters and my water is crystal clear!


----------



## Brian757

I also started on my 40GAL and the Malaysian wood that is waterlogging inside of it. 
It sat for 2 weeks inside of my 40GAL Breeder. The tannins subsided after week 1. I left it in for sinking purposes. It took awhile for it to sink! I wanted to speed up the process so I grabbed the largest pot I had and boiled sections of it


----------



## FishFlow

Bravo! Love the look with the new lights!


----------



## ImBrovvn

Looks great!! I like the flat rocks you have in there.


----------



## Brian757

FishFlow said:


> Bravo! Love the look with the new lights!


Thank you! I love them too! It makes it so much easier to work on my tank. I also hope my plants enjoy them! I haven't had much plant growth with the other lighting. Hoping they grow better now. 




ImBrovvn said:


> Looks great!! I like the flat rocks you have in there.


Oh, the dark ones in the middle? 
Those are actually pieces of black slate I grabbed my pond outside. I broke some of them down with a hammer and then washed them. Thank you very much!


----------



## Brian757

Any suggestions on plants to fill in the back? This new lighting makes it look like I have no plants! I want something that is wide and will grow tall but wide. Something for fish to swim through and sleep in. Any suggestions made will probably be my next plant purchase. I REALLY take comments/suggestions into account.


----------



## ImBrovvn

Oh that's awesome. I might have to go look for some today lol. They look great.


----------



## Brian757

ImBrovvn said:


> Oh that's awesome. I might have to go look for some today lol. They look great.


Go to Lowes or Home Depot. They will be cheaper than your LPS. Plus your LPS might only have like 3 to 4 of them or variations. Lowes or HD will have pallets of it. And thank you again! Also, I did it for the sake of my Pictus catfish. All of my pictures will show he loves it in the dark, and he loves that little cave.


----------



## ImBrovvn

Oh alright cool. Haha yeah he probably loves the flatness of it too.
and they're called black slate you said? I have some round rocks but I don't know if I want to keep them, I like flat jagged rocks better.


----------



## coralbandit

very nice! Enjoy your new lights(they look excellent).The higher the K the more of a blue(ish) you'll get along with the bright clean white(good choice on not going with one lower K).I know your fish and turtle will enjoy the upgrade to water quality also.Good work enjoy,and thanks for your post on melanoma.


----------



## Brian757

ImBrovvn said:


> Oh alright cool. Haha yeah he probably loves the flatness of it too.
> and they're called black slate you said? I have some round rocks but I don't know if I want to keep them, I like flat jagged rocks better.


Yupp, it will look like this: Also called "Loose" Slate
There are slabs of slate, and then loose slate. Slabs are sawed straight pieces of slate. Loose is broken stuff(What you want)









HAHA, this guy built his restaurant with it 
Marian & Doug's Pizza Oven


----------



## ImBrovvn

Its just the oven, liar lol. I thought, A WHOLE RESTAURANT?!?!?!?! But I went to the link and its actualy really interesting. I'm no builder but I'm pretty talented when it comes to crafting things with my hands. I'm just looking for some to put in my aquarium, not to build my own pizza oven. Lol..


----------



## Brian757

ImBrovvn said:


> Its just the oven, liar lol. I thought, A WHOLE RESTAURANT?!?!?!?! But I went to the link and its actualy really interesting. I'm no builder but I'm pretty talented when it comes to crafting things with my hands. I'm just looking for some to put in my aquarium, not to build my own pizza oven. Lol..


HAHA! Your funny. I thought it was his whole place. Now I see. Haha, but I was showing you basically the shapes it comes in. All the pieces he used were how they come. Some come HUGE! But thats funny, you don't wanna brick oven as well?!


----------



## majerah1

looks great. Love the new light on there. For the back some giant hygro or some weeping willow hygro will fill in nicely. So will the wisteria and other bushy stems.


----------



## Brian757

majerah1 said:


> looks great. Love the new light on there. For the back some giant hygro or some weeping willow hygro will fill in nicely. So will the wisteria and other bushy stems.


I've seen weeping willow hygro. I like it. I wanted to actually blend something like that plant as well as something like, java ferns... Bad? Good?


----------



## majerah1

I think it would look nice. The java ferns can be tied to wood or the slate and the willow planted around it to give it a blending effect. I have the giant hygro and have some cabomba in front of it and I think it looks nice with the leaf differences. What I love about varities of plants, you can set them up all sorts of ways to make the tank your own


----------



## Brian757

majerah1 said:


> I think it would look nice. The java ferns can be tied to wood or the slate and the willow planted around it to give it a blending effect. I have the giant hygro and have some cabomba in front of it and I think it looks nice with the leaf differences. What I love about varities of plants, you can set them up all sorts of ways to make the tank your own


Exactly. Thats what I like, and I think a bunch of one plant looks good but blending just makes it look so wild and natural. The java ferns in my area are so expensive though. Its like $25 for a 3"x6" foam pad of them. And their roughly 7" tall.


----------



## Brian757

So I just came back from Target. Some people mentioned on my turtle forum that I should give my turtle some toys. I got a poll going between marbles, wiffle balls, golf balls, ping pong balls. Heck, someone even suggested a remote control submarine!

So, I ended up with some mini wiffle balls because ping pong balls sit too far out of water. Here are some pics --

First Introduced into the tank:









Uh oh!! The current is pushing them straight to him! 









Crush: "What the heck is THAT?!"


----------



## Brian757

Heres a video of my turtle with my common pleco. They do this all the time.
The goldish spots on my turtle are normal btw, hes shedding 

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/O2a5dtirEsA" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## TroyVSC

Nice setup. The before and after pics of the lights is impressive. I will define toy be getting good lights for 40 when I set it up.


----------



## Brian757

TroyVSC said:


> Nice setup. The before and after pics of the lights is impressive. I will define toy be getting good lights for 40 when I set it up.


Thank you! Yeah, I waited too! Its definitely worth it!


----------



## ImBrovvn

You crossed out one of your fish? Did one die???


----------



## Brian757

ImBrovvn said:


> You crossed out one of your fish? Did one die???


Haha, no. It was an aggressive male geophagus brasiliensis cichlid. He wouldnt stop picking on the other one and it was getting bad. It was more than establishing dominance, it was almost to the death. I pulled the aggressor out and returned him for Amazon swords 
I quarantined the victim cichlid and just let him rest. I gave him Seachem Stressguard and let him relax for a week alone. His tail fins were looking better and he got his color back. I put him back in my tank and everyone has been doing better. The aggressor was going after my Bolivian rams and everything. Pure d!€{head...


----------



## ImBrovvn

Oh lol. Nice


----------



## Brian757

I believe I have mentioned this to someone on here but here is a picture of my turtle watching TV with me. He likes NatGeo


----------



## Brian757

Here are some updates:

1) I FINALLY got a plant for the back of my tank!! I ended up with an XL piece of Java Fern. This thing is about 8" wide and 3.5" deep. My Bolivian Rams sleep in it. 
It was $30.00!! (Holy crap!)
P.S. - If someone can get it cheaper and send it to me, I will pay you! ...just not $30!

Some pics:
















Heres a standback pic:










2) I also got a Tubberware container to help organize me a bit. The corner of my room started looking a bit crazy


----------



## coralbandit

I got half the plant for half the price.Grown in cocoa mat. NICE! Grower must have said it's time.Turtle watching TV some how I'm not suprised by his preference of shows(human reality TV is BS,at least to turtles and me!).


----------



## Brian757

@coralbandit: haha! Yeah, he will watch discovery and natgeo the longest.


----------



## Brian757

**UPDATE 11/05/12**
I picked up 2 Green Severums
They are approx. 3/4" long right now. I know they get up to 8-9" but am prepared to re-home once they reach full size (Or anywhere close).
I also picked up some Java Moss(Quite a bit actually, I stuffed it into my pieces of wood)
OF COURSE I HAVE TO POST PICTURES!!

New Green Severums
















Their hanging out in my new java fern.









Some pictures of java moss on my wood:


----------



## Brian757

Another update! November 9th.
Went out and bought:
1 - Bottle of SeaChem Purigen
2 - Nylon Filter Bags
1 - Large Gravel Vaccum (Broke my other one)










With the Purigen:
1) I First put the Purigen into 2 seperate bags, and then into panty-hose 








2) I then put the bags into my filtration baskets.









I also got SeaChem Flourish Tabs. I hope my plants go crazy!









Here is an updated picture. It was a bit foggy from me installing the tabs.


----------



## jshiloh13

Tank looks nice. Dont your turtle ever try to eat your fish? I used to have some red eared sliders and they were vicious with my fish. I had to give them there own tank.


----------



## Brian757

jshiloh13 said:


> Tank looks nice. Dont your turtle ever try to eat your fish? I used to have some red eared sliders and they were vicious with my fish. I had to give them there own tank.


I thought he would do that as well so I tested him out with feeder guppies. He never bothered them so I filled the tank with fish. I usually feed him fruits and vegetables, worms, and pellets. Although, most of the US domestic turtles are semi-aggressive to aggressive; like the cooters, sliders, map turtles and box turtles. My turtle also stays relatively small compared to the domestic turtles.


----------



## Brian757

So here is a side by side comparison between my tank in September 25th compared to my tank now, November 15th. This tank has been really good to me, no deaths(Knock on wood), and no algae blooms/fungal blooms(Knock on wood again).

Tank on September 25, 2012









Tank on November 15, 2012:


----------



## coralbandit

awesome! dig the "floating log". Bet the fish use it as much as turtle?


----------



## jrman83

Tank looks great! I hope the turtle doesn't get a taste for fresh fish one day


----------



## Brian757

*DISASTER STRIKES!*: 

Have any of you seen 90 gallons streaming through your house? Yupp...

This old tank couldn't take it anymore. AND, it decided to do it while I was at work :'(









This is roughly 2 hours afterwards. Around 50-60 towels later. 

























My room is ruined. I had awesome family members and a girlfriend to help me repair damages. I also had my sisters boyfriend go out and find me another 90 gallon and sent him out with some money. He came back with a Deep Blue 90 Gallon.


----------



## Redtail84

Oh no! I'm so sorry to hear that happened! How did the fish and turtle make out? Was it a slow leak? Was there still water left in the tank when you came home? I hope you can get everything back up and running soon.


----------



## GreenyFunkyMonkey

Niice. I have gotten into live planted aquariums in the last year. Right now I have a Co2 system that uses yeast to produce the gas, and later in the month I will be upgrading to Co2 tanks which should last the best part of the year before needing refilling. I am still getting used to what plants do what. I have micro-sword grass, amazon sword plants, westaria, java ferns, and red water lillies. I would like to put in some cork-screw vallisneria also. Currently I have a 50 gallon tank, and once I get more experienced with plants and landscaping, I plan on upgrading to a larger aquarium like a 150 to a 200 gallon.


----------



## coralbandit

Brutal! Hope everything turns out OK.From the pics I can only say"sometimes it pays to have an extra tank hanging around(40 g waiting)".Looks like a good save and hope all creature are well.Keep us posted as this is not "the usuall disaster" most run into , but a possibility for all.


----------



## Brian757

My fish and turtle all survived, thank God. I had about 15 gallons left. I have all fish acclimating in my 40Gal. My new 90 is cycling. I have my filter and all media which is already cycled, on the new tank.

Here it is:


----------



## zwanged

Hi Brian,

I'm sorry to hear about your tank...that's an absolute nightmare! Glad you made it back in time to rescue your fish and turtle.

Now I'm terrified to set up my 75 gallon oceanic tank which is at least 15-20 years old...

I'm very tempted to get a water sensor or two, wire them into an alarm system (e.g., Waterbug), and put it near the base of my aquarium just in case this exact scenario plays out. Or set up some sort of drain to the basement sump pump...

Does anyone have any experience flood-proofing the area around the aquarium? That is, other than locating it in an unfinished basement...

-Zeke


----------



## zwanged

Hi Brian,

After doing a bit of research on the internet on aquarium leaks, I found someone mentioning that having a non-fish in the tank (e.g., turtle) may increase the likelihood of getting a leak. Did your turtle ever bang on the glass? Wonder if that might've been a contributing factor. Either that, or the aquarium was just really old....you said 1987? 

-Zeke


----------



## Brian757

zwanged said:


> Hi Brian,
> 
> After doing a bit of research on the internet on aquarium leaks, I found someone mentioning that having a non-fish in the tank (e.g., turtle) may increase the likelihood of getting a leak. Did your turtle ever bang on the glass? Wonder if that might've been a contributing factor. Either that, or the aquarium was just really old....you said 1987?
> 
> -Zeke


I mean, he bangs up against the tank every now and again but he's a little guy. He couldnt do that. Thank you for looking it up! I am curious too. I figure its just from age. They say you should get a new tank every 15 years.

Here is the production stamp on the cracked 90:


----------



## Brian757

By the way, ANYONE WANT ANACHARIS?!
I just trimmed my tank WAYY down. Ive got like 5-7LBS of anacharis.
Just PM me.


----------



## zwanged

Hmm I just went through all this trouble to strip/sand/stain/refinish this cabinet for my 75 gallon oceanic aquarium. Perhaps I should purchase a new aquarium since the oceanic is about 15 years old...I'm not sure if I should trust it!

What aquarium brands are best?

Although in my gut I just want to fill the 75gal and just see what happens.. Tried testing it in the garage and it seemed fine.

-Zeke


----------



## Brian757

zwanged said:


> Hmm I just went through all this trouble to strip/sand/stain/refinish this cabinet for my 75 gallon oceanic aquarium. Perhaps I should purchase a new aquarium since the oceanic is about 15 years old...I'm not sure if I should trust it!
> 
> What aquarium brands are best?
> 
> Although in my gut I just want to fill the 75gal and just see what happens.. Tried testing it in the garage and it seemed fine.
> 
> -Zeke


You might want to consider getting a newer tank. And thats a good question on what tank companies are good. I have always bought used so I dont know. I read up on Deep Blue after the fact, and it seems like a really nice tank. Deep Blue is only sold to Local Pet shops though. Anything acrylic or tempered is surely nice. I know Marina makes quality tanks at a good price.

This Deep Blue I just got has black silicone, diamond polished edges, and is tempered on all 5 panes. Honestly, the quality of LOOKING into my 90 gallon is SOO much better than the old one. It almost looks like water is suspended in air. My old tank had scratches all over. The previous owner had a bearded dragon in it


----------



## zwanged

I think I'm going to wing it...Will keep you posted 

-Zeke


----------



## Brian757

Alright folks! I have the new tank up and running and all water parameters are within their proper ranges. Here's some pictures.


















I also bought a Fluval E300 Heater. It is getting cold at night and I cannot have that.


----------



## zwanged

looks great!


----------



## jshiloh13

I've always been told you shouldn't use an aquarium that was housed rodents or reptiles (unless your going to resilicone the tank) because there urine can break down the silicone and make it weak. I kept reptiles for awhile and the tanks I kept my reptiles in all have the silicone peeling off, but I never used substrait so it could have been from the clawing at it.


----------



## coralbandit

Good deal.Looks great,bet you've been pretty busy.Nice to see almost no lost time or "hotel" acccomodations for your gang.Glad to see you handled it well and timely.Congrtats!


----------



## Brian757

Everyone survived the ordeal! Phew! The place that sold me the 90GAL had the 120GAL for $30 more!! If I had the space people, I would be cycling a 120 right now!


----------



## Summer

very nice tank!


----------



## coralbandit

I'll bet Crush enjoys his "better veiw"(no scratches) of Nat. Geo & animal Planet!


----------



## Brian757

Hello All! Another Update!
*I have finally made an underwater tour of my tank! 
Please stay tuned! I will be posting it within the next few hours!*


----------



## coralbandit

Before reading last post I saw what I thought was a submersible TV and thought YOU REALLY SPOIL THAT TURTLE!Can't wait to see what they see,sounds super cool!


----------



## Brian757

Haha! Thats hysterical!


----------



## Brian757

Under Construction. Working on Video!


----------



## zwanged

Are you going to mount the submersible camera to the turtle shell? 

-Zeke


----------



## Brian757

Haha, I got caught up with the family. I will be posting this video either tonight or tomorrow. Sorry!

@zwanged: Haha! I should mount a GoPro camcorder to my turtles shell.


----------



## Brian757

YouTube is rendering my video! It will be up shortly. It is a short video, roughly 3 minutes. But I wanted to start this up. Hope you folks enjoy!
When the video is done, it will be available here: 90 Gallon Aquarium Inside/Out Footage - YouTube
Remember to watch it in HD! I believe it goes to 1080p.


----------



## Brian757

<iframe width="640" height="480" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/LXKXcdOR6m8" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## zwanged

Amazing camera man! Really impressive.

-Zeke


----------



## Brian757

I need to reupload it. For some reason the quality was compromised between my uploading and its feature on YouTube. I also want to get better footage. I didnt get to film all of my fish. My turtle kept creeping in


----------



## Brian757

So I did away with my turtles land because it was too small in my opinion. I did not want to go out and purchase a basking dock because nothing seemed to be quite what I was imagining. I figured, what the hell, why not take it upon myself to make him one myself. 

Here:

































Someone say I spoil my turtle?! Haha! A water and food bowl, *Hand-to-face*...


----------



## zwanged

Hi Brian,

Cool project....one quick question though...

Are you sure that plywood is aquarium safe? I'd guess that maybe the adhesives/glues in it might be pretty nasty stuff...

-Zeke


----------



## Brian757

zwanged said:


> Hi Brian,
> 
> Cool project....one quick question though...
> 
> Are you sure that plywood is aquarium safe? I'd guess that maybe the adhesives/glues in it might be pretty nasty stuff...
> 
> -Zeke


Good question Zwanged and Im glad you asked!
What i did to counter any cross-contamination or problems was by sealing the entire piece of wood in aquarium-safe sealant. I made sure to take the safety of my fish into mind while designing this project.


----------



## zwanged

I figured...just thought I'd ask 

-Zeke



Brian757 said:


> Good question Zwanged and Im glad you asked!
> What i did to counter any cross-contamination or problems was by sealing the entire piece of wood in aquarium-safe sealant. I made sure to take the safety of my fish into mind while designing this project.


----------



## Bluebone

That video is cool. I've always wanted to reincarnate as a fish, now i'm sure of it.


----------



## Dustin86

I love your tank! I like the look of the stacked slate especially. I will keep that in mind for future tanks. I think being able to watch a thread like this evolve over time is one of the best things about sharing your aquariums with others.


----------



## Brian757

So I am getting rid of my common pleco and my green severums. I am looking for substitutions. No more than 2-3 more fish and hopefully around the 2-6" range. The pleco alone accounted for more waste than any other of my fish.


----------



## zwanged

Are you looking for cichlids? Honduran red point (a convict variant or perhaps a different subspecies) is pretty cool  Mine is like 1.5-2" right now.

-Zeke



Brian757 said:


> So I am getting rid of my common pleco and my green severums. I am looking for substitutions. No more than 2-3 more fish and hopefully around the 2-6" range. The pleco alone accounted for more waste than any other of my fish.


----------



## coralbandit

Clown loaches come to mind.You could house 2 or 3 for 5 years or so.
Second I might suggest discus if your still timely with your waterchanges,although they are considerable waste producers when fed properly(they kind look like your severums also).
I guess first I should have asked why those fish(no answer really needed for pleco and sounds like waste figured in).Where the severums to aggressive,getting to large?
Is your original stocking list(first post) still acurate?


----------



## Brian757

coralbandit said:


> Clown loaches come to mind.You could house 2 or 3 for 5 years or so.
> Second I might suggest discus if your still timely with your waterchanges,although they are considerable waste producers when fed properly(they kind look like your severums also).
> I guess first I should have asked why those fish(no answer really needed for pleco and sounds like waste figured in).Where the severums to aggressive,getting to large?
> Is your original stocking list(first post) still acurate?


The pleco I am pulling out for size reasons and waste reasons.
The severums fight periodically but nothing intense. They are just getting big.
My geophagus is going to be my permanent fish, as well as pictus, and roseline barbs. The list on the front page is current except that I bought 2 flying foxes since.

Can I add African cichlids to my tank or should I keep it South American? I prefer cichlids. Also, I believe the Discus would be too fragile for an obnoxious turtle like mine


----------



## coralbandit

Tang.cichlids would afford more error than malawis.There are many that are colorful, but my favorite out of all would be the compressips.They are not as colorful as th others and stay small(ish).Their shape is unique and for the most part are well behaved.Lelupi,cylinderclis,julichromis,and brichardi are all reasonable.The duboisi were the one out of the bunch I wish I had never got(tough,tough).Although many will say no mixing, if you accept responsibility(means no gaurentee) most of tangs. are mixable with other fish.
The discus would be their own demise,not so sure your turtle would mess with them.Any I lost were victims of other discus not anything else.They're tougher than most think.They produce a little waste though.


----------



## Brian757

Here is a photo of my Geophagus. I am so glad I kept the non-agressive one. I believe it is a "She?" He/She is at roughly 5.5" head to tip of tail.
He/She has their color from my Actinic 420 light bulb. I had a dual 48" fixture and 2 Max Daylights were too much light. Traded one out for an actinic. It brings everyones colors out.


----------



## Brian757

*Sad day yesterday!* I donated my 8" pleco to my Local pet store yesterday. He was getting a little too big, dominating algae wafers, chasing the turtle, and was being just a huge waste producer.

It pained me to watch him get put into a 40 gallon cichlid tank. 

In his place, I added 2 Firemouth cichlids.

I overhauled the tank and removed a lot of stuff and cleaned it. I gravel vacced and scrubbed. I budded the java ferns and tore down the filters. 

I rearranged all the objects to prevent fighting. So far, there has been no fighting what-so-ever. The Firemouth cichlids tend to stay with the bolivian rams. Everyone is doing great.

Of course, here are some pictures!:









Under the actinics(Staying with the bolivian rams. Seems to be testing dominance)









The whole tank under JUST the 54W Actinic bulb:









The whole tank under the standard daylight 54W bulb: (STILL undergoing clarity treatments and anti-algae regimens. Hence the cloudiness.)


----------



## zwanged

Hi Brian,

Very nice! I have firemouths too, great fish! I like the new layout too, much nicer than my tank. 

-Zeke


----------



## Brian757

I suggest everyone buy this for your fish. It is so cool to watch them. Here are some action shots of my turtle. I have to put one in my tank for the fish, and one for the turtle. (BTW, I am a bit of a health freak with my fish, I usually only feed Hikari and Omega One, but this is just a snack, so I figure, why not.)


----------



## zwanged

Hey Brian,

Awesome pic, your turtle looks very happy 

-Zeke


----------



## coralbandit

Very nice!Looks like Crush digs them.


----------



## Brian757

Yeah. He likes them a little bit too much. When I start feeding the fish, he will sit in the spot where I stick them, and just wait. Its so funny to watch your creatures adapt to your schedules and lifestyle. This is an amazing hobby.


----------

